# Free Samples Thread



## pukedshark (May 21, 2013)

So there's the free VST thread, but what about samples? So free samples for everyone!

I'll update as needed if anyone wants to add.

-

http://mylittleremix.com/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=7394
^ SO MANY SAMPLES ^

http://www.newgrounds.com/bbs/topic/1200140
^ 3.5 GB OF FREE SOUNDFONTS ^


----------



## Mehru (May 27, 2013)

Ooh, these are lovely! 

When I do some guitar work I often tend to use drum loops to warm up/improvise... I find looperman has a lot of really good stuff on it.

http://www.looperman.com/


----------

